# Borderlands 2 - Freeze



## Axel0412 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich spiele seit gestern BL2 und habe folgendes Problem:
Das Spiel friert nach einer unbestimmten Spielzeit (variiert) ein, und es ist ein leiser "Brummton" zu hören. 

Nach einem Reset des Rechners lässt sich das Spiel ohne Probleme wieder starten und spielen, bis zum nächsten Crash.

Interessanterweise  habe ich bei Borderlands 1 dasselbe Problem, bei anderen Spielen oder bei anderen Anwendungen ist es bisher noch nicht aufgetreten.


Der Rechner ist gerade mal eine Woche alt:

Intel® Core™ i7-3770 (4x 3,4 GHz) 
NVIDIA GeForce GT640 1 GB 
8 GB DDR3-RAM 
Microsoft Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-Bit 

Treiber für die Grafikarte ist aktuell.
Ich habe auch schon mal die Temperatur mit HWINFO64 überwacht, dort ist mir nichts Negatives aufgefallen.

Hat noch jemand solch ein Problem?

Wer weiß Rat?

Viele Grüße
Axel


----------



## Hawkins (4. Oktober 2012)

Hast du mal hardwareintensive Anwendungen wie LinX, Prime95 oder GPU Benchmarks (3dMark, Furmark, Heaven etc) laufen lassen? Ein Memorycheck wäre auch eine gute Idee.

Da der ganze Rechner freezt und nicht nur das Game abstürzt könnte durchaus ein Hardwareproblem(CPU, Speicher, GPU etc) vorliegen, gerade weil der Rechner erst eine Woche alt ist.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2012)

Sind auch alle anderen Treiber aktuell, also Board, Sound, ggf USB und LAN? Geht es um Singleplayer oder Onlinemodus? Nutzt Du irgendwas in Sachen Sound für USB, also zB Headset? Versuch es auch mal ohne Firewall und Virenscanner.


----------



## Axel0412 (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für die Tipps.

Das Problem liegt offensichtlich in einer fehlerhaften Datei. Ich habe über Steam die installierten Dateien überprüft, und dabei ist eine neu geladen worden. Das Dumme ist nur, dass diese - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - regelmäßig "beschädigt" wird und im Prinzip vor jedem Spielstart auf dem oben genannten Weg korrigiert werden muss. Aber dann läuft das Spiel absolut stabil.

Leider bekommt man keinerlei Infos bezüglich der betroffenen Datei. Hat jemand eine Idee welche Datei es betreffen und was die Ursache sein könnte?

Ich habe das Spiel über Steam installiert und spiele es auch darüber im Singleplayer Modus. Alle Treiber sind aktuell.

Gruß
Axel


----------

